#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Alright.. I'm caving..

## Nether Kato

_All right, so here I sit typing this up.. I guess I'm caving since I am actually going to help her. Okay, so my best friend has a demon that she'd like to make a pact and I went searching for a way to do a pact with a demon and came up with no answers so now I ask the wonderfully knowledged people of this site if they would be so kind as to tell me how she can make a pact with the demon. Yes the demon is contained and yes she knows it's name. Thank you in advance._

----------


## Pazuzu

look up joyofsatan.org to answer your questions.
tells you how to also make a pact with satan, and the prays and everything involved.

goodluck!

----------


## Deus_Ex_Asmo

A "pact", you say? 

http://www.hermetics.org/pdf/grimoire/goetia.pdf

That's for evocation; I don't recommend it for beginners, by the way.

----------

